# Bump under skin



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Young grizz is 4 months old he went on his walk in the hills today it was cut short because of the extreme mud. When i put him in the car i noticed a bump right between the scapula(shoulder blades). I crossed checked it with his lymphatic system and it doesnt appear to be a gland. It has gotten bigger thoughout the day. He does not appear to be feverish or in pain. It moves a good inch up and and side to side i tried checking the skin for a mark but it ended with no luck. He does seem sleepy but we played hard tonight. Any advice? or am i a worrying wilma ....(no offense to persons named wilma)


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Just because I have to ask, is he microchipped? When I got Nevaeh microchipped, you couldn't even tell where it was until a couple of weeks later, it just popped up out of nowhere. It was a huge huge lump about an inch around. Well it went away after 2 weeks, but I was just wondering about Grizz being microchipped so if he isn't we can cross that off.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It could be alot of things if it's one single bump maybe he was bit by something? I would take him to the vet that's your best bet I don't like to assume with things like this the vet will be able to scrap the skin and look into whats going on and give any nescassary medications needed. Good luck keep us updated


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

you know what!!!! we had that same thing with kenya about a month back. it got pretty big and it was weird becuase we could move it around under her skin. we thought it was because she got chipped but she had been chipped more towards the upper part of her shoulder blades. i was kinda worried, but i decided to wait a week and see how it does. it got pretty big (maybe a little bigger than a almond) but after a week it went down, and then a few days after taht it was completely gone. i didnt take her to the vet because it didnt bother her or anything. i would wait a week, if its still the same take ur pup in. my sister said it seemed like some kinda inflamation from a shot (shes a nurse). did ur pup get a shot there? or like mrs_apbt america said, microchipped?

give it a week, and if u do take him in, let me knw what the vet says..

hope that helps ease some stress


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

For sure it eases stress guys thanks...He is not chipped but he needs to be do you know how i go about doing that? His last shot was recieved in the shoulder and that was a couple weeks ago. I called the vet he has a scheduled check up on the 7th already. They said not to worry about it and they will check it on friday. It is about the size of an almond. He has puppy class tonight and i hope the other dogs dont make fun of him lol.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> He is not chipped but he needs to be do you know how i go about doing that?


Your vet should be able to microchip him in the office. Probably takes about 5 seconds. Not sure on the cost by you but it runs between $10-$29 depending on the vet around me.


----------



## Bully Mama (Nov 4, 2008)

Levi was doing weight pull once a week, after his third class we went home and I founda lump between his front legs a litttle to the left. It was the size of a chicken egg. i paniced! I took him to Doc and he said no more weight pull, he thought he strained a muscle or a ligiment and wanted him to stqay off of the weights. After a week or two it went down. We have since given up weight pull and are looking into search and rescue training. I just can't stand the thought of him getting hurt.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow thanks for the good advice bullymama. I hope your dog is ok and find a new type of work he/she likes. good lookin coletrain thanks for the info on getting a microchip. Ill be sure to get one this friday.


----------

